
In deep learning, architecture engineering is the new feature engineering - Smerity
http://smerity.com/articles/2016/architectures_are_the_new_feature_engineering.html
======
PeterisP
In all machine learning the "top layer" is optimized by GDGS (gradient descent
by grad student). All that changes is that underneath that there are more and
more layers of calculations, features, parameters and hyperparameters that are
then searched/optimized by some algorithm.

